# Nelsonville Results



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got back from the Nelsonville Contest.  We had a great time.  Some very disturbing events were uncovered but I'll talk about that in another post.  I don't want to distract from the actual accomplishments of the cooks themselves.  Special congratulations to Big Mike who won two first place trophies in Chicken and in Pork.  Mike you did the forum proud, congratulations again!

Also Congratulations to everyone that helped spread the word and correct the misinformation about the contest.  Rolling Smoke's Jim Ferguson, it was my pleasure to assist you in this effort and hope to cook beside you again.  Also thanks to Cockeye BBQ, to Big Mike for joining the contest at the end to help increase the team field and to ZBQ for helping me get my entries out and for test tasting my products and help select them for turn in.  

We had a total of 17 teams most of them signing up in the final week in the contest.  The weather was absolutely beautiful (I got sunburned at Nelsonville!  ).  I promise we will field a minimum of 25 teams next year but the goal is 50 and a triple point competition (more about that later).  Again, congratulations to all forum members, I believe all forum members got at least 1 top ten call (forum members highlighted in bold) with Big Mike and Cockeye BBQ taking home 1st place trophies!  For me the best part of the contest was seeing all my friends and getting to experience Nelsonville under idealic conditions.  Thanks again guys!

Here are the results:

*Overall*

Grand Champion - YWSI (yeah, we smoke it)
Reserve Grand Champion - Ribs & Bibs

3.  DNA Hog Farm
4.  *Double D's BBQ*
5.  Getta Que
6.  Powell's Up in Smoke BBQ
7.  Timothy T & the BBQ High
8.  Blue Ridge Mountain BBQ
9.  WildBillBQ
10. Anchor City Smoke

*Chicken *

1.   *Eagle River Barbecue*
2.   WildBillBQ
3.   DNA Hog Farm
4.   Blue Ridge Mountain BBQ
5.   Blacksmith BBQ
6.   Getta Que
7.   YWSI
8.   *Double D's BBQ*
9.   Life Saving BBQ
10. Powell's Up In Smoke BBQ


*Pork Ribs*

1.   Powell's Up In Smoke BBQ
2.   DNA Hog Farm
3.   *Double D's BBQ*
4.   Getta Que
5.   YWSI
6.   WildBillBQ
7.   Timothy T & the BBQ High
8.   Tex's BBQ
9.   Ribs & Bibs
10. Anchor City Smoke


*Pork*

1.   *Eagle River Barbecue*
2.   Getta Que
3.   Ribs & Bibs
4.   *Rolling Smoke*
5.   *Cockeye BBQ*
6.   Tex's BBQ
7.   YWSI
8.   Anchor City Smoke
9.   Powell's Up In Smoke BBQ
10. *Double D's BBQ*

*Brisket*

1.   Life Saving BBQ
2.   Timothy T & The BBQ High
3.   DNA Hog Farm
4.   Ribs & Bibs
5.   *The Frying Pan*
6.   YWSI
7.   Blacksmith BBQ
8.   *Double D's BBQ*
9.   Anchor City Smoke
10. WildBillBQ

*Extra Categories*

*Pork Loin*

1. Life Saving BBQ
2. Powell's Up In Smoke BBQ
3. Anchor City Smoke
4. *Cockeye BBQ*
5. Blacksmith BBQ
6. Tex's BBQ
7. *The Frying Pan*


*Desert*

1. *Cockeye BBQ*
2. Life Saving BBQ
3. Tex's BBQ
4. Anchor City Smoke
*5. The Frying Pan*

Congratulation's to Erik's (Cockeye BBQ) wife's Stacey for her 1st place win with a pumpkin cheesecake served in side a molded chocolate cup, with graham cracker crust.  Thanks Stacey for saving me a piece.  It was wonderful!  

It was also nice to meet the families of several forum members.  New friends in the making for sure!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 22, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> I had a great time at Nelsonville.
> 
> Just as I was getting ready to leave Friday morning I got a message from Dallas that he needed my help since since his partner couldn't make it so I hung up my RAT hat and signed on with Double D's BBQ. I had alot of fun and had the opportunity to cook on 3 different smokers. Dalls's Jedmaster, FEC100 and his Stumps. I learned a valuble lesson too. Pellet cookers don't function too well when the electric goes out at 4am!!  [smilie=a_doh.gif] So my recomendation to anyone thinking of a pellet smoker is to never leave home for a comp without a generator! Luckily Dallas had the situation under control and switched the meats to the Stumps. If you ever need help again Dallas, just give me a shout.
> 
> ...



You mean Judy's husband Fran... :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to all


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 22, 2007)

Another fine BBQ Central showing...good job all!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 22, 2007)

Great job guys!


----------

